# JBJ PC light fixture



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Bulb or ballast_?... When the light first comes on it is very dim, then after a hour it becomes brighter but not as bright as it should be.

The bulb has been in the fixture for around a year, I replaced it once already when this happened once before. The bulb should last much longer than a year, so I'm wondering if the ballast is bad and burning out the bulb.

_How would I test the ballast?_


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I got a brand new JBJ SS CF fixture and it does the same thing. If you have concerns about this, you should contact JBJ at their site. Hopes this helps.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Erirku... I'm not sure that the fixture is still under warranty. When I first got the fixture it did not act this way.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Jbj has a 6 month warrenty on thier lights but i would still give them a call and I am sure Franklin could help you troubleshoot

Marcus
http://www.jbjnanocube.com


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I e-mailed JBJ and this is the reply I got...

Compact fluorescent lamps take a few minutes to warm up as they illuminate at brighter intensities.

Lamps should be replaced every 12-14 months to maintain intensity and spectrum.

I don't agree with this, so I'm going to replace it with a Coralife fixture.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a JBJ Lighting fixture, but I want legs for it but they don't have the legs becuase this is an old model. So I plan on switching to an oddysea light fixture ..


----------

